# Work Aversion Disorder?



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure i have this;

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Work_Aversion_Disorder

-Boredom with working
-Finding work mentally too taxing or challenging
-Discomfort with the setting of a workplace or the interaction with others at work
-Difficulty following a set of rules typical to work, such as behavioral and performance guidelines or a dress code
-Discomfort being judged by others for the quality of one's work
-Feeling shame being seen by others performing various types of work
-Dislike of taking orders from others (also known as "Hierarchy Aversion")
-Dislike of the confinement to a schedule of fixed hours
-Refusal to give up an activity in favor of work to which patient is addicted or otherwise attached
-Loss of free time

I have all of those 'symptoms' but this is not a recognized disorder. But i cant count how many times ive seriously considered committing suicide because a life of work depresses me so much. Working your days away in some pointless job just seems like a total and utter waste of life to me. I feel human beings were not meant to spend 8 hours (or more) a day in an office/factory whatever with other human beings that they despise and thus be forced to neglect the human beings they actually enjoy being around such as your husband/wife and children. I refuse to accept this is the way it is supposed to be.

Most people would say im just lazy but i go to the gym 3 times a week, i walk my dog 2-3 times a day, i have hobbies that i practice on a regular basis, i do chores around the house, so surely im not lazy? I can honestly see why bums just sit around on park benches getting drunk all day and not giving a damn about having a job. I can also see the appeal of being a criminal, and why they would rather risk going to prison than go to work.

Does anyone else have this 'disorder'?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think very, very few people can stand their jobs.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe they will put work aversion disorder in the next DSM V. 

Ever try a non-office job? Park ranger maybe?


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

Lol what's up with all this made up diseases nowadays?

Work aversion disorder, that sounds like some fancy excuse to shovel pills down your throat just because you're lazy.

Nobody likes to wake up and go to work unless you are doing something that you actually enjoy which you probably aren't.... and if you were sometimes it would still be boring, tiring, stressful, etc

We all would prefer to be doing whatever we want.

Work aversion disorder....
In this case I guess winning the lottery would be the best cure :roll


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I hate working, too. I hate having to go to my job every day and sit in an office with no windows for 7 hours when it's beautiful outside. I hate taking orders from people who aren't as smart as I am but get paid 5x as much as I do. I hate that I don't have as much time or energy to focus on my hobbies, friends, and family because I have to come to this stupid job I don't even like. I hate having to chit chat with annoying coworkers. I hate being confined to a rigid schedule and knowing that every week of my life is already basically planned out for me and I can only take small blocks off every few months if I plan it meticulously, etc. etc.

but yeah, "work aversion disorder"? I don't know about that. most people I know hate working (unless they have really cool jobs), as others have said, but they cope with it better maybe just because of other personality differences (like not having SA, for example, so not having as much stress to deal with daily which obviously makes working more tolerable). or maybe we just haven't found the right jobs for us?

another thing I have to add is, in my opinion, working moderately is good for you but working full time is oppressive and awful...it's just way too much time spent working and I don't understand how it came to be the norm. when I started work my schedule was tues/wed/thurs only and it was actually really nice...it was enough to give me some structure and keep me from moping around the house every day, but I still had long weekends and enough time to do my own thing. ever since I was forced into full time I've been descending into madness.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

haha. i feel hypocritical since some people i'm sure would say SAD isnt a thing..but the disorder word gets thrown around a bit much

the only one I can see being a mental pattern problem is 'Feeling shame being seen by others performing various types of work' which i can relate to. That might fall under AvPD

the rest just mean you dont want to work..understandable but i wouldnt say disorder


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

"Work Aversion Disorder" is better known by its more common name, "laziness."


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I always was like this to a degree (lazy) but it really became a problem for me after I became ill. I went through a long illness that made work utter hell and that caused me to develop an aversion to wrork. i constantly suffer from anxiety feeling that what if I am not well enough to work? My biggest fear in life, is having to go to work feeling sick every day to do a job that i hate and is far too difficult for a sick person to do. I think 40 hours a week is an insane amount of time to spend working. I plan to never have kids or anything because they would add to my expenses.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

:lol "Work Aversion disorder" I am seriously LOLing at this. It's called being lazy, not everything is a disorder. Now you can give a diagnosis to your laziness, and get government benefits maybe? :rofl All of the ridiculous made up mental disorders that they have nowadays is out of control.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have that too, if this is a real disorder, can people get benefits from it?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Gryffindor85 said:


> I have that too, if this is a real disorder, can people get benefits from it?


I wouldn't be surprised if they could :sigh


----------

